# Shop @ Dunnes, Superquinn or SuperValu (Irish businesses) rather than German/British.



## ontour

irishmoss said:


> Glad to see Lidle opening up next door soon, might make them rethink about their tightfisted ways!



It would appear that they are implementing the law correctly so how is this tightfisted?  It was always structured so that retailers would not absorb the cost as this would not have the intended result of reducing plastic bag usage.

I like the way your solution is to abandon the local guy and head to the Germans.  Enda is doing well if he has convinced you that there is no problem that the Germans will not solve for us.


----------



## irishmoss

Lidle provide jobs for Irish people, same as Tesco why not support them and they don't charge for the flimsy plastic bags either! 




ontour said:


> I like the way your solution is to abandon the local guy and head to the Germans. Enda is doing well if he has convinced you that there is no problem that the Germans will not solve for us.


----------



## Gekko

irishmoss said:


> Glad to see Lidle opening up next door soon, might make them rethink about their tightfisted ways!


 
Very patriotic...not.

We should be supporting Irish businesses rather than German discount chains.


----------



## mercman

Gekko said:


> We should be supporting Irish businesses rather than German discount chains.



This is mad. Are you suggesting we should all do our weekly shopping in a small store rather than go to the likes of Dunnes or Tesco to save a huge amount ?

This recession / depression has made the methodology of consumers change. We are all looking for the best deal, and if it means going elsewhere so be it, whether it be German Discount Stores or elsewhere that is cheaper.


----------



## Gekko

mercman said:


> This is mad. Are you suggesting we should all do our weekly shopping in a small store rather than go to the likes of Dunnes or Tesco to save a huge amount ?
> 
> This recession / depression has made the methodology of consumers change. We are all looking for the best deal, and if it means going elsewhere so be it, whether it be German Discount Stores or elsewhere that is cheaper.


 
I'm suggesting that people should shop in Dunnes, Superquinn or SuperValu (i.e. Irish businesses) rather than German businesses (e.g. Aldi or Lidl) or British businesses (Tesco).


----------



## mercman

+ 1 Gekko


----------



## Sunny

Gekko said:


> I'm suggesting that people should shop in Dunnes, Superquinn or SuperValu (i.e. Irish businesses) rather than German businesses (e.g. Aldi or Lidl) or British businesses (Tesco).


 


mercman said:


> + 1 Gekko


 
Again why? Are jobs in those companies more valuable than the ones in the German retailers? Do the Irish suppliers to the German and British retailers not deserve our support as well?

This is not a case of people going across the border or buying from the UK online. These companies have a real presence here and create a huge number of direct and indirect jobs.


----------



## Gekko

Sunny said:


> Again why? Are jobs in those companies more valuable than the ones in the German retailers? Do the Irish suppliers to the German and British retailers not deserve our support as well?
> 
> This is not a case of people going across the border or buying from the UK online. These companies have a real presence here and create a huge number of direct and indirect jobs.


 
Their overall package is more valuable to the Irish economy.


----------



## Sunny

Gekko said:


> Their overall package is more valuable to the Irish economy.


 
What does that mean? They all pay tax here. They all pay rates. It is the German and British retailers who have been the big investors in recent years by expanding their number of stores. They all use Irish suppliers. They all hire local workers. 

It's like British people turning around and saying people should fly Easyjet instead of Ryanair because it is a 'British' company while ignoring the huge benefits that Ryanair bring to the UK. 

Show your support by buying Irish produce. Couldn't care less if I buy it off an Irish, German or an Iranian owned store.


----------



## Páid

Sunny said:


> They all use Irish suppliers.



They don't all use Irish suppliers. For example, in Tesco's you can see MoyPark chicken cleverly marketed as "Irish" but it actually originates in Northern Ireland and bears a UK slaughter plant code.


----------



## T McGibney

Sunny said:


> It's like British people turning around and saying people should fly Easyjet instead of Ryanair because it is a 'British' company while ignoring the huge benefits that Ryanair bring to the UK.



Our neighbours don't seem to be too embarrassed to use the 'Best of British' label when it suits them.


----------



## NorfBank

Sunny said:


> Show your support by buying Irish produce. Couldn't care less if I buy it off an Irish, German or an Iranian owned store.


 
Well said Sunny.

Check where the product is, from not the nationality of the seller. I always find it more difficult to find Irish vegetables in Dunnes than in Tesco.


----------



## STEINER

I shop wherever the best mix of value and quality occurs.  On a monthly basis I get some items in SQ, Tesco, ALDI, LIDL and Dunnes.  I buy Irish where price is competitive and rarely buy non-Irish meat. I don't have any problems buying in Aldi or Lidl.  Profits in any of the supermarkets mentioned go to very wealthy people anyway regardless of whether they are based in Ireland, UK or Germany.


----------



## ontour

Sunny mentioned Ryanair.  Ryanair has their head office here.  Michael O'Leary is probably one of the largest personal tax payers in the country.  If you have a choice of airlines that provide you an equivalent product at the same price, the country benefits more if you go with Ryanair.

Super Valu stock Irish products, as do Tesco.  The difference with Super Valu is that they support small local producers providing them the opportunity to grow and hopefully one day be able to supply the likes of Tesco.

It is not a question of supporting Irish shops or producers regardless of price or quality, it is simply trying to be aware that buying Irish usually has more of an economic benefit.


----------



## Jazz01

Before Lidl / Aldi came into the grocery market, prices charged by the big super markets was very high... the new shops (even though limited to the size of shop they could open), introduced quality alternative products at a reasonable price, provided local employment & forced the established supermarkets to cut prices. They do supply quite a lot of Irish produced goods... gotta go where my money gets the most...


----------



## mathepac

I shop where I can get the best deals, that's not always LIDL or ALDI, but the huge plus they have brought to the likes of TESCO for me is the price-comparison stickers on the shelves "3.95 - ALDI 3.95" it saves me a trip for that product.


----------



## Wipetheslate

I think people who want to try and help the Irish economy grow, should try as much as they possibly can according to their circumstances, commit to buying Irish made products in whatever supermarket they wish ,I always try to buy Irish products even though im broke . Id rather pay 30c extra for a 2ltr milk which is fully Irish instead of buying the cheap northern irish milk etc etc but then again maybe thats why im broke


----------



## ajapale

Tescos milk is from the Republic whereas Dunnes is from the wee North.


----------



## Wipetheslate

That's why I scrutinize the products not the retailer .


----------



## horusd

Wipetheslate said:


> That's why I scrutinize the products not the retailer .



+1. I use Lidl and Aldi all the time as well as M&S and the local Supervalu. I check for the origin of the goods. I invariably plump for Irish  if I can.


----------



## cinders55

> mathepac
> 
> I shop where I can get the best deals, that's not always LIDL or ALDI,  but the huge plus they have brought to the likes of TESCO for me is the  price-comparison stickers on the shelves "3.95 - ALDI 3.95" it saves me  a trip for that product.


I thought that too until I spotted a particular item where I definitely knew what Aldi and Lidl were charging for it and Tesco quoted Aldi's price as much higher than it actually was.   The correct Aldi price had been the same for months so it wasn't just a timing problem - I don't take Tesco's word for it anymore, I make the trip and see for myself!   You just can't be up to them!


----------



## iandublin2

Dunnes Stores is a disgrace. E.g Their own brand smoked salmon, €3.29 before Xmas. €3.49 in Jan. 
Then a few weeks ago put up to €3.89 for a couple of days. Then back down to €3.49 and a sticker proudly proclaims a price reduction! I dont care what rules are there for retailers but Dunnes definitely seem to be breaking them.


----------



## noc1

T McGibney said:


> Our neighbours don't seem to be too embarrassed to use the 'Best of British' label when it suits them.



Why should they be embarrassed?

We use the guaranteed Irish logo on lots of goods. What's the difference?


----------



## x4winnie

Here's a tip to save you money. No matter where you shop, check your receipts. Take note as you shop of your 'buy 2 get one free' 30% off or 50% off, two for the price of one and discounted lines at reduced prices. 

I have lost count of the number of times I have had to be refunded and it happens in all of the shops, I know it takes a bit of time to check it, but honestly it is worth the hassle. I have written to complain, also I have noted that there is no urgency to rectify the problem by the supermarket. Odd that, as I'm sure if there was a discrepancy of undercharging on an item, it would be a very urgent matter. How many people are over charged daily on these items and don't even notice.

I know everyone is busy these days, but why let them away with it, its your money.


----------



## niceoneted

I did a check on line of prices for the things I needed to buy on both the tesco and superquinn websites. I usually shop in Tesco. I found that of the things that I was buying and regularly buy they were cheaper in superquinn. Did a shop there last night and got what I thought a hell of a lot more for what I paid than I would in Tesco.

Just did a calculation on Tesco.ie of the things I bought. Some were not available in Tesco so put in stuff of equal amt. There were as many products on offer in tesco that I got as were on special in SQ (not the same items),  but I still saved €20 on the entire shop.


----------



## Newbie!

I really like superquinn I must admit. They have enough offers running now that unless you are very brand loyal or recipe rigid, you can do a cheap enough shop now. Also, I have never ever bought managed to buy anything out of date and rarely are their 2for1 or bogof deals not automatically deducted from the bill. 

Unfortunately I might be alone in these thoughts as our local superquinn appears not to be doing very well at the moment. Am dreading the day, I hear it's closing


----------



## rustbucket

I didnt think there was such a thing as Irish anymore. Arent we all Franco-German Europeans?


----------



## mcaul

Tesco - Big Brittish Retailer
Dunnes - Big Irish Retailer
Lidl - Big German Retailer
Aldi - Big German Retailer
Superquinn - part of Big Irish Retailer
Supervalue - Part of big Irish retailer

Who wins as best for Irish shopper?

1. Tesco
2. Supervalu

Why

Tesco are the only publically traded company and therefore all profits go to shareholders many of which (majority of which) are pension funds, including my pension fund! Also, Tesco exported over €700m worth of Irish food & drink to their stores outside of Ireland.

Supervalu come second becasue they are in the main owner managed and therefore each owner has say in the product in their store and is able to source locally and stock local goods.

Superquinn because they do support a lot of small Irish food producers.

Aldi - they support Irish business to and many of their new Irish suppleirs have managed to win orders for their non Irish stores.

Lidl - similar to Aldi, but not as strong on Irish goods.

Dunnes are last - its owned by a very small group of people who take the profits and simply stick it in their bank account. they treat suppliers quite poorly compared to other retailers, they don't push Irish product and will substitute with an imported product of that product was 2c cheaper - yes they are an Irish company, but imo that's where their Irishness ends.


----------



## FranceRes

cashier said:


> Last time I was in Ireland, I noticed my local Aldi had a huge selection of irish produce, from honey, yogurt, ice cream, vegetables, meat etc, in fact I was amazed at the huge range of Irish produce on the shelves and at half the price of Dunnes or Superquin.


It's not always what it seems!  I bought 'Irish Free Range Eggs' in Lidl last week only to discover on opening the box at home that each egg was stamped 'UK-1' - meaning the eggs were produced in the UK.  

A label on the back of the box stated that they were packed in Kildare.   I won't be buying them again!


----------



## RonanC

FranceRes said:


> It's not always what it seems! I bought 'Irish Free Range Eggs' in Lidl last week only to discover on opening the box at home that each egg was stamped 'UK-1' - meaning the eggs were produced in the UK.
> 
> A label on the back of the box stated that they were packed in Kildare.  I won't be buying them again!


 

UK1 means a UK egg and Free Range. 

LIDL could well be sourcing these from a Northern Irish farm meaning they technically are Irish. Are the letters "NI" beside the UK1?

What does the label say about Kildare? Does it say, packed for Lidl, Newbridge, Co. Kildare? If so, this is just LIDL's registered office here in Ireland.

From LIDL's Northern Irish [broken link removed]



> *100% of our eggs are laid and packed in Northern Ireland.*


----------



## FranceRes

The eggs don't say NI after the UK-1. Even if they are produced in the North, they are UK eggs and their purchase is not supporting the Southern Irish economy.

The eggs are presented in a green box with 'Irish Free Range Eggs' on the lid, which gives the impression that they are laid in the Republic.

Bit deceptive I think, nice eggs though!


----------



## Time

I doubt somehow that Articles 2 and 3 apply to chickens.


----------



## truthseeker

FranceRes said:


> .......their purchase is not supporting the Southern Irish economy.



But of course it is unless they are shipping staff in from the UK and back out again every evening! It provides local jobs, and it provides packing for some factory in Kildare.


----------



## RonanC

I checked my local Lidl this morning. 

1UK9 is the code on the Irish Free Range Eggs. 

1= Free Range
UK=UK
9=Northern Ireland

Package says... Packed for Lidl Newbridge, Co. Kildare. Not packed in Kildare.


----------



## CatherineB

x4winnie said:


> I'm sure if there was a discrepancy of undercharging on an item, it would be a very urgent matter. How many people are over charged daily on these items and don't even notice.
> 
> I know everyone is busy these days, but why let them away with it, its your money.




You're not being undercharged or overcharged, that's why. All prices are updated overnight via head office. This POS system updates the tills, onfloor scanners, staff hand-held scanners and computers. The price is ALWAYS right because the till is always right. It is the signage that is wrong and out of date, and that's where the problems start. Offer signs still up when the offer has ended, shelf edge labels being incorrect etc. You probably are being undercharged sometimes (ie. price vs label) but nobody really is going to notice or query that.

I know that retailers do either change the prices down or give the difference or refund etc. But they are not fixing an overcharge. They are obliging you by offering you what the label said. When it's fixed at the till, it's done by a manual override- because the till is scanning it still at the right price.

Tesco and Dunnes employ some staff solely for the purpose of going around and scanning everything and changing labels accordingly, they can print them on the spot. But when they have sooo many price changes happening all the time, they can't get every single one.


----------



## Leo

CatherineB said:


> You're not being undercharged or overcharged, that's why.


 
The price displayed is termed an invitation to treat, the retailer is not oblliged to sell to you at that price, but if they do not tell you of the price discrepancy prior to purchase, then they are in breach of the Consumer Protection Act 2007. The NCA will pursue repeat offenders.


----------



## DavyD_83

Aldi all the way for me at the moment where possible.
If the product is Irish produce all the better.
They employ Irish people (well, at least as much as the next man; maybe better to say Irish residents ), pay Irish taxes.
Tesco and dunnes can feck off claiming it's unpatriotic to be shopping elsewhere. It's unpatriotic to be bumping up prices just because you can.
I'll continue to buy where the price is best


----------

